# Miracle nipple (anything similar over here?)



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm getting stocked up with bits and bobs. I don't know what is best to get so trying to cover all possibilities. 
Does anybody use teats on syringes for feeding newborns? Or does anybody know anywhere that sells them over here? 
I thought these looked quite good, but, again they are in the United States. I'm going to order some if anyone wants one getting? No idea how long it will take though 
miracle nipple


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

These are brill:

Catac Products UK Ltd pet products for professional and domestic customers

Catac Products UK Ltd pet products for professional and domestic customers

You can get them cheaper elsewhere with the nipples with them


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Taylorbaby


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

I bought a catac on taylorbabys recommendation - luckily havent had to use it yet but it looks great. 

How long has your girl got left Timeflies, and sorry if I have missed it, what are you expecting ?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

No worries, I used a few before I found that and its perfect, you can control the amount, how quick they take it, and its the best nipples I found, just the right size for babies! *touch wood* I wont need it again, but well worth having one in the cupboard just *in case*!


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Wicket, I will have to get one too and hope I don't need it either!
She's got just under a month to go. She's a blue tortie carrying chocolate and the dad is a blue carrying chocolate so think that means she could have blue, lilac, blue tortie and lilac tortie girls and cream, blue or lilac boys. 
Just hoping everything goes smoothly!


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Time flies said:


> Thanks Wicket, I will have to get one too and hope I don't need it either!
> She's got just under a month to go. She's a blue tortie carrying chocolate and the dad is a blue carrying chocolate so think that means she could have blue, lilac, blue tortie and lilac tortie girls and cream, blue or lilac boys.
> Just hoping everything goes smoothly!


Sounds yummy cant wait to see them


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Time flies said:


> Thanks Wicket, I will have to get one too and hope I don't need it either!
> She's got just under a month to go. She's a blue tortie carrying chocolate and the dad is a blue carrying chocolate so think that means she could have blue, lilac, blue tortie and lilac tortie girls and cream, blue or lilac boys.
> Just hoping everything goes smoothly!


Are they British??


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes, love the British


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I never got on with the Catac bottles. 
I found just a small syringe, or a syringe with a cat-sized teat attached worked best.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

These are the ones which fit on syringes
CATAC FOSTER FEEDER - SPARE TEATS --- Purrsonal Touch

Syringes with this size teat are a cheaper and more convenient option if you have to top up more than one kitten. Each kitten needs clean, sterilized equipment at each feed and you can have syringes and teats lined up ready.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Time flies said:


> miracle nipple


That looks interesting, haven't seen a teat like like that before.

Thankfully I've done little hand raising, but found a 1ml syringe was easiest, with no teat.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Merlinsmum, Havoc and Spotty cats. 
I'm going to order a catac feeder, some syringes and some teats. 
I've been watching lots of clips of people feeding kittens but they make it look so easy. I am so worried that if I have to do it that I won't get the flow right for them. I would hate to be responsible for flooding a kittens lungs


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

If you're worried use the sponge method. It is far safer.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

The Catac teats come without a hole so you can make it whatever size you like. If it keeps collapsing you need need to enlarge it a bit. Once a kitten latches on you'll be surprised at the strength of suck  You shouldn't have to depress the plunger on the syringe at all, it will go down on it's own as the kitten suckles. Don't be tempted to over use syringes as they will become stiff. The plunger action is very smooth when new and requires next to nothing from you.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you. That puppy seems really contented with that sponge! I wonder if they sell them over here or what the closest would be to it. Maybe those sponges some people use to rub make up on with might be similar


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Make up sponges are the texture that seems to work.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

havoc said:


> The Catac teats come without a hole so you can make it whatever size you like. If it keeps collapsing you need need to enlarge it a bit. Once a kitten latches on you'll be surprised at the strength of suck  You shouldn't have to depress the plunger on the syringe at all, it will go down on it's own as the kitten suckles. Don't be tempted to over use syringes as they will become stiff. The plunger action is very smooth when new and requires next to nothing from you.


Havoc, do those teats that you put up simply fit on to a standard say 1ml syringe or do you need a certain syringe?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

They fit on standard syringes. Don't think I've ever used them on a 1ml, the smallest size I use for feeding kittens is 2ml and then 5ml as growing kittens want more.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

havoc said:


> They fit on standard syringes. Don't think I've ever used them on a 1ml, the smallest size I use for feeding kittens is 2ml and then 5ml as growing kittens want more.


So long as the syringe has the small seat sized nozzle it will be ok do you think,not explaining that very well am i.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I think I know what you mean and I think you are correct in what fits


----------

